# Background an Auflösung anpassen



## Sebabo (26. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen....  

ist es möglich einen Background an die Auflösung an zu passen?
wenn ja, wie 


Gruß Sebabo


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juni 2005)

Nein, das wird erst mit CSS 3 möglich sein. Bis dahin dürften aber noch so einige Jahr(zehnt)e ins Lande ziehen …

Du kannst allerdings ein div mit z-index hinter deinem Inhalt positionieren und so ein Hintergrundbild vortäuschen. Dieses kannst du dann beliebig zoomen.


----------



## Sebabo (26. Juni 2005)

ah, danke für die antwort....


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2005)

Es wäre jedoch – je nach Hintergrundgrafik – auch möglich, den selben Effekt einer skalierten Grafik durch eine sich wiederholende Grafik zu erzielen. Siehe dazu die CSS-Eigenschaft background-repeat.


----------

